# signing adoption papers



## mp3cxv (May 13, 2015)

I am thinking about getting a horse that was originally owned by a "rescue" . They state they are a 501 3C organization. The horse in question has been owned by someone else for a year. This individual is asking me to sign a form stating I will not sell this horse. Also the from is from the original rescue(that does not have possession of the horse now.) The form also states that the horse is unfit for riding purposes. Is this legal? Does the second owner have the authority to act on behalf of the rescue even if not associated with the rescue?


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Off the top of my head, I would say absolutely not.
Have you contacted the rescue in question? That should be your very first move.
Am I understanding that she is telling you to sign the form she got from the rescue? The form that would be saying SHE is not allowed to sell the horse?
Many rescues require that if an adopter can't keep a horse, it has to be returned to the rescue.
Is she asking for money, as in selling?

Contact the rescue. asap


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Many rescues that I know will allow you to rehome a horse if needed, but require that the new owner sign a NEW contract with them. The rescue has to approve you to buy the horse just like they would if you were adopting directly through them. Others require the horse is returned to them for rehoming. 

Contact the rescue and see what they have to say about it. Make sure you know all the rescue's requirements for their adopted horses before you proceed.


----------



## mp3cxv (May 13, 2015)

thanks for the input folks! rescues just scare me cause there are so many rescues that need rescued here in Ohio! It helps to get another opinion.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem with contracts that stipulate not being able to sell the horse but must be returned is that you are the one who loses out. You put time, money and training into the horse, it's now worth much more than it was but the most you might, (emphasize might) get is the original value. I'm not sure these contracts would stand up in a court of law. Rescue horses aren't free and are often priced higher than slaughter prices to discourage the buyer from sending them to auction. You could find some poor soul that's underweight and quiet but find out he's one big stick of dynamite once in decent weight. Don't let your heart rule your head. We've heard plenty of stories here on HF of how things went south.


----------



## mp3cxv (May 13, 2015)

thanks for the input. when I called the original owner she explained the her papers were merely a release of responsibility on her part. She also stated several times she was concerned about being sued. she informed me that the horse had a serious and incurable medical condition called dropped fetlocks and that it was unrideable.When I asked if a sonography or other diagnostic tests were preformed and she said no. Overall, too much bagagde and drama for me. We said goodbye and I am reevaluating my relationship with the stable where she is currently boarded. I have my own horse there and have been a client for 15 years in good standing.I have been informed I must pay for this horses board because i was "interested in her." LIFE LESSON: have nothing to do with rescue operations.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Please do not condemn all rescues because of a bad experience with one!
Deal with the rescue itself, not somebody trying to get rid of a horse she got from the rescue. Meet with the people at the rescue, tour the place. If the won't give you a tour, turn around and walk away. Look at the facility and the horses, see exactly what you are dealing with. Then judge that rescue on it's own merit.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tell the rescue to bring a lawsuit against you for board "because you were interested". It won't happen. Don't pay them.


----------

